# Sticky  Vitamins and Supplements information



## GSD Fan

Good reads on vitamins and minerals:
http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/guide/dog-vitamins-and-supplements

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/should-you-supplement-your-dog-s-diet/page1.aspx

Signs of excess vitamins and minerals:

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/vitamin-toxicity-in-dogs/page1.aspx

The proper amounts of vitamins and minerals:

http://www.peteducation.com/category.cfm?c=2+1659+1662


Remember, your vet knows best. Talk to your vet before establishing your dog or dogs on any diets.


----------



## GSD Fan

More information:

http://www.organic-pet-digest.com/dog-dietary-supplements.html#Experts

Vitamin reviews and more information:

http://www.dogvitaminreviews.com/index.html


----------



## PoBD

*GNC Superfoods*

We give our sibe and GSD (sibe only right now because Juno has had tummy issues) the recommended doses of GNC Superfood for pups, everyone that I've asked who uses it loves it and says its awesome. Does anyone hear have anything to say about it?


----------



## carmspack

PoBD do you have a package available so that you can print out the ingredients.
Beef flavour? from what ? that doesn't sound too real.
Web site warned intermittent feeding , that is a red flag for me.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD Fan

Is this thread helping any? Does it need more links and information? I can find more good links.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im looking for supplements for my two who are 12 and 10.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GSD Fan said:


> Good reads on vitamins and minerals:
> http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/guide/dog-vitamins-and-supplements
> 
> http://www.petplace.com/dogs/should-you-supplement-your-dog-s-diet/page1.aspx
> 
> Signs of excess vitamins and minerals:
> 
> http://www.petplace.com/dogs/vitamin-toxicity-in-dogs/page1.aspx
> 
> The proper amounts of vitamins and minerals:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/category.cfm?c=2+1659+1662
> 
> 
> Remember, your vet knows best. Talk to your vet before establishing your dog or dogs on any diets.


I went to the first link on your list and saw nothing but adds about one of the worst dog food made today, which would be Iams. I would not trust this site. They were correct in to much can be bad which is why I only give my dog *half *the recommended amount.


----------



## GSD Fan

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I went to the first link on your list and saw nothing but adds about one of the worst dog food made today, which would be Iams. I would not trust this site. They were correct in to much can be bad which is why I only give my dog *half *the recommended amount.


Those are just adds. Just ignore them.


----------



## BlazeVonFeurigdrach

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I went to the first link on your list and saw nothing but adds about one of the worst dog food made today, which would be Iams. I would not trust this site. They were correct in to much can be bad which is why I only give my dog *half *the recommended amount.


You said your "your vet knows best" but my vet said no raw foods, and i want to feed my dog raw foods. and i know the nutritional dearth it can have on the dog, thus i research in supplements. Problem is i do not possess the technical know-how on how much supplements and what supplements to give for raw diets. Thoughts?


----------



## Magwart

Another link to share:
Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

This is Dr. Clemmons' DM site, which I was sent to by my vet when we were talking about supplements for an aging GSD.  

Clemmons has a long list of recommended basic supplements for healthy GSDs. His view is that these may be protective against DM (i.e., that the DM gene may not get "turned on" in dogs that carry it).


----------



## David Taggart

It's great!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I've been pondering that I may be over supplementing vitamin E. I've seen recommendations of 400 IU per day which is pretty high (as per the articles linked in the OP).

Since vitamin E is fat soluble I know one should be more careful.

I ran across this article written by veterinarians about vitamin E in racing sled dogs. I noted that the 400 IU was for active racing sled dogs, not average household dogs so I thought I'd share this for informational purposes. 

Supplementing Vitamin E to Alaskan Sled Dogs – Iditarod


----------



## swanneeo2

*I need help with picking out supplements...*

Hi, my boyfriend and I have a male GSD. He is soon to be 4 years old.We have been feeding him TASTE OF THE WILD along with beef or chicken. We have been talking about getting supplements for him, you know, to make sure he has a balanced diet. Honestly, I am completely overwhelmed by all the different products out there....can anyone please recommend a brand or type? It seems that some give their dogs one product while others are combining so many different things. I asked the vet but didn't get an answer there....what do you give your babies?


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Anyone here use Solid Gold Seameal?


----------



## Schwee

*vitamin and/or supplement recommendations?*

63lb female gsd 2 years old. She has a history of some digestion issues. Since she was a puppy she's had a very sensitive stomach.. diarrhea, vomiting, refusing to eat food, picky eater, etc. We've gone through every kibble known to man then she starting throwing up blood. She eventually stopped eating and lost a ton of weight
Vets couldn't figure out what was wrong with her but she's okay now that we're on raw.... Knock on wood!

She doesn't throw up blood anymore... but I have seen her regurgitate a little then swallow and once she threw up a piece of bone she had for breakfast.
Hoping to find some type of vitamin and/or supplement to help with this problem? and/or help with just getting some extra vitamins, etc.
Anything and everything would be great help!!
Thanks!


----------



## MickyReese2007

*Why is it happening?*

Thanks for the vitamin links, but I'm hoping to get a better understanding of why this is happening in the first place? Is it grains/gluten? I'm curious how often this is happening as one of my close friends had to switch to a raw diet for their Collie. My GSDs aren't having problems with their current food (Purina One Sensitive Systems) but I was just wondering in case it happens to us.


----------



## vinyas

Hi,

At first i was giving Liquid drops multivitamin and calcium supplement. once he got older, say 3months, i switched him to vitamin tablets and calcium tabs. tablets work better than syrups. also easier.


----------



## [email protected]

*NuVet*

Anyone have any experience with NuVet products. I am thinking of buying some for my little GSD. 


J


----------

